

Yahoo Pays Chief Marissa Mayer $36 Million for First 6 Months - helloamar
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100692281

======
autotravis
I would think these CEOs are gods of some sort judging by the kind of money
they get compared to the lowly every-day employee of the company. Did Yahoo's
earnings even justify that sort of salary? "Yahoo's shares have risen 24
percent since the start of the year..." I guess...maybe?

But how much of that stock increase is based on judgments of her abilities,
rather than on "HEY new shiny ceo we all win big now!"

~~~
dccoolgai
At least she's getting the cash for making the stock go UP - compared to
banking/finance where CEO's give themselves billions for flattening the stock
price, I would have no problem with this as a stockholder.

~~~
X4
hahahahah :D you made my day!

------
coopaq
If everyone got $36 million dollars a loaf of bread would cost $36 million
dollars. If no one got $36 million dollars there would be no bread.

------
general_failure
OK I admit I am jealous :(

